# guppy finished birthing?



## emmybean (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I have a female guppy she delivered her first fry last night at 6:30 and then another one at 9:30 and then I went to bad and sometime between 9:30 last night and 1:30 this morning she had another. Now nothing and it is 9:30am. So anyway to tell if and when she is finished? Thanks Jessica


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It could take a wekk for here to deliver all her fry. When she is back out and around the tank acting normally, she is done, for the time being.......


----------



## emmybean (Mar 27, 2006)

Her gravid spot is still quite dark and it is shaped sort of like a triangle. It's like her belly and gravid spot are a teardrop shape, with the point at her vent. Does this mean she still has more?


----------

